# orange light on wireless g router



## hammi_poop (Jul 12, 2004)

I have a belkin wireless router that has suddenly decided everynow and then it will display and orang light and disconnects my internet. Its been working fine for ages ive tried resetting restarting the router etc but no luck


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What's so special about an orange light? My Belkin wireless router normally shows an orange LED for each LAN connection and one for the WAN (which blinks to show activity).

How have you determined that the disconnects are the router's doing, and not your ISP or modem or wireless interference or a PC?

Since it has been working "for ages," it may be wearing out. Try resetting it to factory default settings and then reconfigure it; sometimes this will refresh them for a while.


----------



## hammi_poop (Jul 12, 2004)

TerryNet said:


> What's so special about an orange light? My Belkin wireless router normally shows an orange LED for each LAN connection and one for the WAN (which blinks to show activity).
> 
> How have you determined that the disconnects are the router's doing, and not your ISP or modem or wireless interference or a PC?
> 
> Since it has been working "for ages," it may be wearing out. Try resetting it to factory default settings and then reconfigure it; sometimes this will refresh them for a while.


ok no need for the attitude. The lights are usually a yellow colour. I dont know if i knew i wouldnt be asking for help would i


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Where is the orange light? If it's not one of the LAN connect lights, it may be an error indication.


----------



## hammi_poop (Jul 12, 2004)

it usually is the wired computer light


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it's next to the Ethernet jack for one of the comptuers, it usually indicates a different speed, green for 100 and orange for gigabit, or the other way around.


----------



## hammi_poop (Jul 12, 2004)

what does that mean the settings are wrong?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's start with the basics. Make/model of the router. Make/model of the broadband modem. Version/patch level of Windows in use. Has anything changed around the time things stopped working. Also, do this.

Turn everything off, modem, router, computer.

Turn on the modem, wait for a solid data/connect light.

Turn on the router, give it two minutes to get it's mind right.

Turn on the computer, see if you're connected.

If you're still not connected, do this:

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## hammi_poop (Jul 12, 2004)

Router - Belkin Wireless G 2.4 Ghz 
Modem - Ntl Home Boradband internet ntl home 100
windows xp home edition.

nothing changed for it to stop working

windows Ip Configuration

Host name : MORGAN
Primary Dns Suffix:
Node type: Peer-Peer
Ip Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enable:No

connection specific dns suffix :belkin
Description : intel (R) pro/100 ve network connection


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You cut off all the information I really needed to see, but there's one problem that jumps out at me.

You have a Node Type of Peer-Peer, that is incorrect, and won't work.

Create a file in notepad named NODETYPE.REG with the following contents:

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters]

"NodeType"=dword:00000001
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.


----------



## hemingfordant (Sep 25, 2006)

Does the power light go out too?
My belkin router did exactly the same thing so I rang the tech support line. When I said the light went orange and the power light went out they sent me brand new router in about 10 days.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

hemingfordant, you do realize you're posting to a two month old thread, right?


----------



## hemingfordant (Sep 25, 2006)

No, I didn't, but there wasn't a definitive conclusion so thought I'd add my experience. These threads are useful for other people who are having the same problem as the originator - might save someone hours of trawling the net looking for the same thing


----------

